# Good finishing sauce for a pork butt.



## vosser78 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been working hard on a BBQ sauce today that's good with pork. I have tried a few options so far and I haven't really been impressed. Just looking for some ideas?


----------



## vosser78 (Feb 26, 2012)

This was my try today.. Minus the measurements I been playing with a few things. However i did put chili powder in it and the flavor is over powering.

*2 Tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil*

*2½ cups finely chopped onion*

*2 to 4 cloves garlic, minced*

*3 Tablespoons brown sugar*

*4 Tablespoons sweet molasses*

*1/3 cup raw organic apple cider vinegar*

*1 6-ounce can organic tomato paste*

*1 teaspoon ground cumin*

*1 teaspoon chili powder*  (optional)

*1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper*

*1 teaspoon salt*

*Several grinds fresh black pepper*

*1½ cups water*

*I added a small amount of Whisky to this as well?*


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 27, 2012)

If there is one thing that I have learned about making tomato based sauces it is that the first thing you have to do is make ketchup
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Look at your ingredients and then compare them to the ingredients listed on a bottle of ketchup. See the similarity? The simplest easiest way to make a tomato based sauce is to start with a bottle of ketchup and add your spices and sugars that suit your tastes.

OK, enough preaching, this is a sauce that I like on pork and chicken-

35oz bottle of ketchup
2 cups of light brown sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup apple juice
2 TBS Worcestershire sauce
1 TBS granulated garlic
1 TBS granulated onion
1 TBS black pepper
El Yucateco Habenero hot sauce to taste

Simmer on low-medium heat until it is very hot, stirring ocassionally.


----------

